# Darts For Hunting



## dk_hunter

i just got my first blowgun it is just a cheap one from cabelas its a 36 inch 40 cal is there a certain dart i would need for rabbits or squirrels?


----------



## NightKnight

Maybe something like this:

http://www.blowgunshop.com/proddetail.php?prod=BH-100


----------



## jtilley

AaronC said:


> Maybe something like this:
> 
> http://www.blowgunshop.com/proddetail.php?prod=BH-100


This would be a very effective dart,

Always remember when hunting with a blowgun you want to have a cutting edge on your dart, just a simple pointed dart will never do as it will not create enough blood loss necessary to kill the animal. If hunting with a dart make sure you have a good cutting edge.


----------



## NaturalFork

Also bamboo darts or darts made of nails would work well.


----------



## jtilley

Here is a good example..............http://www.google.com/imgres?q=blowgun+darts+in+birds&hl=en&tbo=d&biw=1024&bih=494&tbm=isch&tbnid=TExKA6PAhZUhGM:&imgrefurl=http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2004378779_webpigeons28m.html&docid=5grn1dVSKVn81M&imgurl=http://seattletimes.com/ABPub/2008/04/28/2004378908.jpg&w=296&h=265&ei=yDbRUOGNN-WG0QGbqYGAAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=702&vpy=28&dur=5529&hovh=212&hovw=236&tx=126&ty=119&sig=100769531364176899553&page=2&tbnh=139&tbnw=142&start=12&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:0,i:135

a stun dart would've been more effective than this pin , and a broadhead dart would've been best


----------



## cjb4u

AaronC said:


> Maybe something like this:
> 
> http://www.blowgunshop.com/proddetail.php?prod=BH-100


I had very similar darts years ago and the flight was never quit right they also seemed so much slower with little penetration. just a note I was a teen age boy with little knowledge at the time.


----------



## The Warrior

I would definitely use a broadhead. You want to use something to make it as quick and painless on the animal as possible.


----------



## superman365

I use the two darts that I put in the gallery for hunting


----------



## danny0663

More importantly, shot placement.


----------



## neondog

dk_hunter said:


> i just got my first blowgun it is just a cheap one from cabelas its a 36 inch 40 cal is there a certain dart i would need for rabbits or squirrels?


Do yourself, the rabbits and the squirrels a big favor. Get an even cheaper blowgun at just about any hardware store. A ten foot piece of half inch electrical conduit is less than two dollars. Inside diameter is just a hair smaller than a Cold Steel Magnum. There is a good chance that they will cut it in half for free and you have two five foot big bores that are suitable for hunting rabbits or squirrels. An off-center cut will give you a four foot and six foot and increase the odds of your getting the size tube that best suits your abilities. A six foot conduit is too much pipe for me. A forty caliber is what people are using to give cute animals body piercings that have little more effect than the piercings that we get but raise a lot more eyebrows.

Another way to take this size game without the risk of animals parading the area wearing darts is to use a blunt tipped stun dart. I'd be glad to answer any questions you have about any of these suggestions.


----------



## treefork

neondog said:


> dk_hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just got my first blowgun it is just a cheap one from cabelas its a 36 inch 40 cal is there a certain dart i would need for rabbits or squirrels?
> 
> 
> 
> Do yourself, the rabbits and the squirrels a big favor. Get an even cheaper blowgun at just about any hardware store. A ten foot piece of half inch electrical conduit is less than two dollars. Inside diameter is just a hair smaller than a Cold Steel Magnum. There is a good chance that they will cut it in half for free and you have two five foot big bores that are suitable for hunting rabbits or squirrels. An off-center cut will give you a four foot and six foot and increase the odds of your getting the size tube that best suits your abilities. A six foot conduit is too much pipe for me. A forty caliber is what people are using to give cute animals body piercings that have little more effect than the piercings that we get but raise a lot more eyebrows.
> 
> Another way to take this size game without the risk of animals parading the area wearing darts is to use a blunt tipped stun dart. I'd be glad to answer any questions you have about any of these suggestions.
Click to expand...

Excellent point . The big bore is the only way to go.


----------



## Busboy

What ever you do don't hunt with a .40 caliber, please! Besides any hunting blowgun should be at least 48''


----------



## cjb4u

Busboy said:


> What ever you do don't hunt with a .40 caliber, please! Besides any hunting blowgun should be at least 48''


shoot clean. you need the most speed with the most kinetic energy possible that causes the most bleeding. Some people feel the .625 is best for hunting (lot more kinetic energy) smaller has more speed. but realisticle what you can achieve the cleanest shot with works.


----------



## neondog

cjb4u said:


> realisticle what you can achieve the cleanest shot with works.


Yup! A 100 grain broadhead to the tail is not a kill-shot.


----------



## cjb4u

neondog said:


> cjb4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> realisticle what you can achieve the cleanest shot with works.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! A 100 grain broadhead to the tail is not a kill-shot.
Click to expand...

LOL Neon that made me almost laugh beer through my nose.


----------



## NightKnight

Yeah, that cracked me up too!


----------



## chris21

i dont think you have to have a big bore to truely hunt with, i mean im going to try with my.40 cal, but im quite the shot too, it just really takes time till you've practiced enough with what you have to do what you'd like to really


----------



## neondog

I have heard at least three accounts of people who hit a squirrel right where they were aiming with a forty caliber gun. The dart bounced off and the squirrel ran off. I've only seen one forty caliber dart that I thought would drop a squirrel and even it would not be a quick kill. Unless you puncture the heart or break its neck odds are you'll never know where or when or even if the squirrel died and those are two very small targets in an animal that is just about as fast as the darts.

Experts agree, forty calibers are best for bugs and slugs.


----------



## Bigfoot

I'm going to second Neondog. No matter how good you are, you arent 100%. When youre hunting there are tons of other variables compared to shooting at a target. It's not going to be the right way with a .40 unless youre in a desperate situation.

For darts, on the Lefora blowgun forum there are some instructions for an Xacto #11 that are nice and cheap. I posted pics on the gallery here too.


----------



## Gigmaster

I wouldn't hunt anything larger than a mouse, or very small rat with a .40 cal. Not enough power. You need a 5' CS Big Bore, and 2'extension to hunt anything useful.


----------



## orcrender

We had someone using a .40 cal to hunt/kill pigeons in an apartment complex I lived in. It pained me to see many of them with a thin wire dart stuck in them and they did not seem badly hurt. The management had a guy put them down with an air rifle as they had so many complaints about seeing this.


----------



## squirrelslinger

yea... thin wire darts aren't exactly deadly.

Unless poisoned.


----------



## GKU

Or adding a X-Acto board head to a .625 flag wired cone .........

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:23]


----------

